# Long-time browser and poster on other forums, thought i'd join here



## ErikGearhead (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I've been posting on steroid.com for a bit over a year and have learned quite a bit.

I'm on TRT due to primary failure (hit by a truck, had some parts get smashed... )

Since then, i've been blasting and cruising and learning how my body responds to various compounds.

My Cycles:

12wk simple test E 600mg/wk,

 12wk test E 600mg/week+80mg var/day 6wk, followed by 6wk tbol 100mg/day 

Just finished a failure of a test, tren a, mast p cycle.  Mid cycle, I had some crazy things go on in my life and my diet and training went straight to s***.
Not to mention I had a little accident with an overdose of hydrocortisone and t3.  That's a recipe for disaster; dropped a visible amount of lean mass in 7 days, and gained in the ballpark of 10lbs of fat in 7 days due to the extreme deficit caused by 250mcg/day t3...and extremely high cortisol levels. I couldn't believe it, as I watched my body deteriorate day by day.

Cruising for two weeks, doing bloodwork, then hopping back on and fixing that mess.^

Planning on running TRT dose test, Tren A 150mg EoD, mast P 150mg EoD, 100mg ED var.
cutting/recomping as hard as I possibly can.

My career depends on my physique, so prolonged cycling is a risk I'm willing to take. I make my own stuff, so cycling is extremely cheap for me as well.

Current stats: 5'9", 200lbs, 16% bodyfat, 21 y.o.
Flat bench: 3x290
Deadlift: 3x395
Squat: 3x305


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2013)

ErikGearhead, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome, Erik!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 10, 2013)

welcome


----------



## charley (Apr 10, 2013)

_*

  Welcome!!!
*_


----------



## brazey (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Whiskey'd (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## ErikGearhead (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the friendly welcomes


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum bro! I would like to share with you my stack for the past year. It's using MGNs products
MGN Pure Whey Isolate
MGN Alpha Rage
MGN BCAA Extended Performance

Give it a try it really helped me out and Increased my strength. Good luck


----------



## ashoprep1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------

